# L'utilità di Tony Kroos?



## Torros (3 Luglio 2016)

non mi è parsa una grande differenza tra witsel ieri e lui oggi. 
Se questo è un fenomeno non so cos'è era Pirlo. Il livello medio dei registi è abbastanza scadente oggi, ci si tira le seghe con un crucco solo perché è molto bravo nei cambi di gioco, poiché di gente che sa farlo correttamente non ve ne sono molti oggi. Tony Kroos è un grande giocatore d'ordine, molto oltre quello non va, rispetto a gente come Xabi Alonso, Pirlo, Xavi, Scholes trattasi di pivello. Manca totalmente di inventiva e fantasia, non ha il genio.


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2016)

Si, volevo aprire più o meno lo stesso topic.

Mai capito perchè questo qui abbia tutta sta considerazione. 

E' un centrocampista normale, come tanti, nulla di trascendentale.


----------



## Schism75 (3 Luglio 2016)

Secondo me era più decisivo quando nel Bayern giocava da trequartista, o comunque più avanzato. Però insomma Pirlo era altra roba.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (3 Luglio 2016)

è un ottimo giocatore....ordinato....sono d'accordo che non sia ai livelli di Pirlo Xavi e Xabi (anche xkè parliamo del top) ma onestamente non ne vedo molti più forti di lui in circolazione nel ruolo....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Luglio 2016)

E' un giocatore da inserire in contesti rodati come Bayern e Real dove serve anche gente ordinata.

Da noi farebbe la fine di tutti gli altri per dire.


----------



## sbrodola (3 Luglio 2016)

Va beh ma non esageriamo, non è che esistono solo Xavi e Pirlo e gli altri sono pivelli. 
Ognuno ha le sue caratteristiche e Kroos è un grandissimo centrocampista, altro che centrocampista normale, nulla di trascendentale ecc...


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Luglio 2016)

Dopo questa non so se ridere o ridere


----------



## The Ripper (3 Luglio 2016)

è calato in maniera mostruosa questo qui


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Dopo questa non so se ridere o ridere



io direi ridere


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2016)

Quindi è più sopravvalutato di Pogba?


----------



## Crox93 (3 Luglio 2016)

Non è un fenomeno ma nel nostro centrocampo sembrerebbe Pirlo visto il livello di squalore dei nostri centrocampisti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quindi è più sopravvalutato di Pogba?



tu non hai capito..un giorno ha detto che montolivo è meglio di kroos, quindi direi che kroos è tra i peggiori al mondo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2016)

Se apprezzi Motta, non vedo perché non dovresti apprezzare Kroos. Nemmeno Motta ti cambia la squadra, eppure ne apprezzi il valore, mentre da Kroos pretendi che ti spacchi la partita da solo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Luglio 2016)

Aiuto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Luglio 2016)

Ma che scherzate? Vi meritate i Kucka , i Montolivo e Poli.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Luglio 2016)

Se è per questo il discorso potrebbe esser allargato a molti dei calciatori tedeschi scesi in campo. Avete visto fenomeni?? Io nemmeno uno. L'unico merito che do ai tedeschi è che i loro giovani li fanno giocare titolari nei rispettivi clubs e quindi crescono ma per i fenomeni bussare altrove. La lora 'arroganza' li porta a giocare e tenere il campo come se fossero il brasile del 82 ma io di falcao , zico , socrates, junior non ne vedo mica. Vedo calciatori costruiti a giocare tra i professionisti ma la classe è altra roba. Un'italia mediocre tecnicamente ma organizzata alla grandissima ha retto più che dignitosamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Luglio 2016)

Di fenomeno tra i tedeschi ho visto solo il portiere, mi correggo al commento di prima. Riconosco che il loro portiere è un fuoriclasse. Comunque se kroos è un fuoriclasse pirlo era da beatificare subito!!!!


----------



## Jino (3 Luglio 2016)

Sè vabbè, se ci mettiamo a fare un confronto con Pirlo casca l'asino. Parliamo di un calciatore che ha stravolto il ruolo di perno davanti la difesa, parliamo di un autentico fuoriclasse, ovvio il confronto non regga.

Comunque Kross è un ottimo giocatore, oggettivamente non perde un pallone. Ovvio che i fenomeni siano da un'altra parte.


----------



## Torros (3 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se apprezzi Motta, non vedo perché non dovresti apprezzare Kroos. Nemmeno Motta ti cambia la squadra, eppure ne apprezzi il valore, mentre da Kroos pretendi che ti spacchi la partita da solo.



Ma non mi pare di aver mai detto che Motta è un campione, ho solo detto che nei sui giorni migliori tra lui è Busquets non c'è grossa differenza. Di Kroos si dice che è un fuoriclasse e io non vedo il fuoriclasse.


----------



## Torros (3 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tu non hai capito..un giorno ha detto che montolivo è meglio di kroos, quindi direi che kroos è tra i peggiori al mondo



tu la giri come vuoi. Scrissi che Montolivo non era il mediocre di oggi un paio d'anni fa, il discorso non aveva nulla a che fare con kroos.


----------



## Eziomare (3 Luglio 2016)

Chiaro che se il termine di paragone sono Pirlo e Xavi (i due registi piu' forti dell'era moderna e forse di ogni tempo) allora Kroos risultera' un giocatore normale. 
Nella realta' dei fatti il tedesco e' un grande centrocampista, completo e affidabile. Fuoriclasse? Probabilmente no, ma resta un calciatore bramabilissimo


----------



## Torros (3 Luglio 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Chiaro che se il termine di paragone sono Pirlo e Xavi (i due registi piu' forti dell'era moderna e forse di ogni tempo) allora Kroos risultera' un giocatore normale.
> Nella realta' dei fatti il tedesco e' un grande centrocampista, completo e affidabile. Fuoriclasse? Probabilmente no, ma resta un calciatore bramabilissimo



.

[MENTION=1740]Torros[/MENTION] te l'ho detto ieri. Ma in che lingua parlo ?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Luglio 2016)

Ho visto decine di partite di Kroos, la sua utilità è: passaggino al compagno vicino o al massimo allargare il gioco, qualche volta se ci sono 800 metri di spazio verticalizza

Ordinato? Prevedibile

Certo nel nostro centrocampo pure qualcuno che conosco dal calcetto potrebbe dire la sua


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Luglio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> tu la giri come vuoi. Scrissi che Montolivo non era il mediocre di oggi un paio d'anni fa, il discorso non aveva nulla a che fare con kroos.



lo paragonavi a kroos, lo hai scritto nel topic di kroos, io lo ricordo


----------



## Torros (3 Luglio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> .
> 
> [MENTION=1740]Torros[/MENTION] te l'ho detto ieri. Ma in che lingua parlo ?



non avevo letto, di solito non guardo le notifiche.... 
come posso poi citare certe minkiate che si leggono in rete?


----------



## davoreb (3 Luglio 2016)

Kross per me va paragonato con De Rossi o Marchisio e per me è più forte.

Paragonarlo con Pirlo è ingiusto, è come paragonare Dybala con Messi e dire che Dybala quindi è inutile.


----------



## Djici (3 Luglio 2016)

Kroos non si deve paragonare a Pirlo.
E fortissimo... perche anche se non fa nulla di eccezionale, non perde quasi mai palla e da ordine a tutta la squadra. Lo stesso Xavi non aveva i colpi di Pirlo. Ma non sbagliava mai un pallone.

Poi io a dire tutta la verita se devo scegliere tra Kroos e Verratti mi prendo Marcolino tutta la vita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Ma non mi pare di aver mai detto che Motta è un campione, ho solo detto che nei sui giorni migliori tra lui è Busquets non c'è grossa differenza. Di Kroos si dice che è un fuoriclasse e io non vedo il fuoriclasse.


Dipende che intendi per fuoriclasse. Se ti deve spaccare a partita, allora no, non è un fuoriclasse. Se deve fare il regista di centrocampo e quindi creare gioco, fare possesso e smistare palla, allora sì, è un fuoriclasse.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dipende che intendi per fuoriclasse. Se ti deve spaccare a partita, allora no, non è un fuoriclasse. Se deve fare il regista di centrocampo e quindi creare gioco, fare possesso e smistare palla, allora sì, è un fuoriclasse.



io dico che se noi ieri avessimo avuto kross e loro parolo la partita sarebbe stata completamente diversa, molto probabilmente la portavamo a casa nei 90 minuti


----------



## Tobi (4 Luglio 2016)

Mi tengo tutta la vita Marchisio senza voler scomodare Verratti. Giocatore che non sposta gli equilibri questo Kroos... anni e anni luce lontano da Pirlo,Seedorf,Rui Costa,Kakà


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Luglio 2016)

Infatti non è nulla più di un buon giocatore pompato perché in giovane età è stato strapagato per errore (proprio come Witsel)


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti non è nulla più di un buon giocatore pompato perché in giovane età è stato strapagato per errore (proprio come Witsel)



Quando per la precisione?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Luglio 2016)

Kroos viene sottovalutato perché non fa giocate appariscenti. Si limita a fare girare il pallone (con estrema precisione) e dare ordine a centrocampo. 

Tecnicamente non si discute. Almeno spero.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Luglio 2016)

Il bello di questo forum è che riusciamo a far passare per cesso o sopravvalutato praticamente chiunque


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il bello di questo forum è che riusciamo a far passare per cesso o sopravvalutato praticamente chiunque


Il bello di Torros


----------



## prebozzio (4 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il bello di Torros


Fosse l'unico... 
Se facciamo la top di quelli che qui sono definiti sono sopravvalutati, viene fuori una squadra che vincerebbe la Champions a mani basse.
Siamo al punto che Milik sembra più forte di Cristiano Ronaldo, Bonucci è mediocre, Kroos è sopravvalutato, Higuain un perdente, Messi un codardo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Quando per la precisione?



bé il Real l'ha pagato 30 milioni e da lì si parla di quotazione da 50 milioni..senza alcun senso


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> bé il Real l'ha pagato 30 milioni e da lì si parla di quotazione da 50 milioni..senza alcun senso



Se Kroos a 25 è strapagato ragazzi....


----------



## prebozzio (4 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> bé il Real l'ha pagato 30 milioni e da lì si parla di quotazione da 50 milioni..senza alcun senso


25 milioni per il regista del Bayern campione di tutto furono un furto, possibile solo perché il giocatore si impuntò per andare a Madrid.
Nel calcio di oggi, 50 milioni per Kroos ci stanno tutti.
Stiamo parlando di uno che a 26 anni ha vinto da protagonista un Mondiale, 2 Champions League, 2 Supercoppe europee, 2 Mondiali per Club, 2 Bundesliga, 2 coppe di Germania, e ha qualcosa come 70 presenze in nazionale (forse anche di più).


----------



## prebozzio (4 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se Kroos a 25 è strapagato ragazzi....


Io per mettere Kroos in mezzo al campo regalo Bacca e Bonaventura senza problemi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io per mettere Kroos in mezzo al campo regalo Bacca e Bonaventura senza problemi.



Menomale preb, menomale, s'abbracciamo


----------



## davoreb (4 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io per mettere Kroos in mezzo al campo regalo Bacca e Bonaventura senza problemi.



Io ci aggiungo Montolivo, Kucka, Bertolacci e Luiz Adriano.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Luglio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Io ci aggiungo Montolivo, Kucka, Bertolacci e Luiz Adriano.



Ma qualcuno teniamolo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Fosse l'unico...
> Se facciamo la top di quelli che qui sono definiti sono sopravvalutati, viene fuori una squadra che vincerebbe la Champions a mani basse.
> Siamo al punto che Milik sembra più forte di Cristiano Ronaldo, Bonucci è mediocre, Kroos è sopravvalutato, Higuain un perdente, Messi un codardo...


... e Clasie, Wijnaldum e Maher sono palloni d'oro


----------



## koti (4 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Fosse l'unico...
> Se facciamo la top di *quelli che qui sono definiti sono sopravvalutati*, viene fuori una squadra che vincerebbe la Champions a mani basse.
> Siamo al punto che Milik sembra più forte di Cristiano Ronaldo, Bonucci è mediocre, Kroos è sopravvalutato, Higuain un perdente, Messi un codardo...


Praticamente chiunque tranne Modric, Verratti e Iniesta.
In attacco Suarez, Bale, Lewandowski.
In porta Neuer.

Il resto è gente sopravvalutata


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se Kroos a 25 è strapagato ragazzi....



Vabbé se per voi vale 50 milioni ok..


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io per mettere Kroos in mezzo al campo regalo Bacca e Bonaventura senza problemi.



Per quello che l'ho visto tra champions ed europeo (non ho seguito la Liga) mi pare uno che non sposta nulla...gira se gira la squadra, di certo non è lui che cambia le partite..
Non rifonderei certo il centrocampo su di lui..poi se me lo paragoni al nostro capitone Mortovivo allora è Maradona..


----------



## Jino (4 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé se per voi vale 50 milioni ok..



Devo farti la lista di quanto costano i giocatori oggi? Parliamo del portoghese del Bayern ad 80mln? Ha fatto una manciata di presenze da professionista eh... Oggi pagare per Kross 50 mln ci sta, questa è la verità.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Luglio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Devo farti la lista di quanto costano i giocatori oggi? Parliamo del portoghese del Bayern ad 80mln? Ha fatto una manciata di presenze da professionista eh... Oggi pagare per Kross 50 mln ci sta, questa è la verità.



Io non li pagherei..ogni volta che l'ho visto giocare non mi sono mai reso conto che era in campo..


----------



## mandraghe (4 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io per mettere Kroos in mezzo al campo regalo Bacca e Bonaventura senza problemi.



Cosa che farei anche io. 

Kroos non è appariscente però dà un equilibrio incredibile alle squadre in cui gioca, sa dettare i tempi come pochi. 

Per capire cosa vuol dire essere carenti in quella zona del campo invito tutti a riguardarsi qualche partita di Montolivo o le prestazioni di Thiago Motta in questo europeo.


----------



## Doctore (4 Luglio 2016)

Sopravalutato?Siete pazzi?
Kroos è il centrocampista perfetto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2016)

Per Milanworld è praticamente Poli Kroos


----------

